# Blood Wolves



## slaine69 (Jun 4, 2009)

Posted this pic the other day to some positive response I thought I'd get it up on here too


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Fuck thats cool, i really like the helmet on the right hand one, reminds me of the FW Beserker helmets. Great job!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Superb level of detail.

My only niggle is that the chap on the bottom left looks a touch cartoon instead of horrific.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

I thought one of the pepole from GW did this. it is so good. Are you going to for a job at GW becuse you should


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

awesome, your work?


----------

